# IBS and Diazepam



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys,I'm of on my holidays next week. Normally long distance travel increases my anxiety levels (i worry about IBS accidents) and normally my IBS suffers as a result. My Dr has prescribed 10mg Diazepam to use on the days that i travel to help reduce anxiety levels. Has anyone else used the drug and had any success or does anyone have any warnings etc?Thanks


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi. I use diazepam and it works great! It can also help stop you up. I have used it for years for stress and anxiety.I also take an imodium ad and it works great. Good luck try not too stress- I know how you feel !!! Try it b4 take your trip and then you see how your body reacts.


IBS-D guy said:


> Hi guys,I'm of on my holidays next week. Normally long distance travel increases my anxiety levels (i worry about IBS accidents) and normally my IBS suffers as a result. My Dr has prescribed 10mg Diazepam to use on the days that i travel to help reduce anxiety levels. Has anyone else used the drug and had any success or does anyone have any warnings etc?Thanks


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. My doctor also suggested trying it before i go. He said sometimes a 10mg dose can relax you a little too much.


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

For me I only take 5mg and I cut that in half. And that does enough to make me NOT think. 10mg might put you out like a light.I think you will be fine. Just try in before you go so you know how you body reacts. I didnt take mine for months and a few weeks back was in a bit of a depression and I took 5mg in the morning.I slept two days!!!


IBS-D guy said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. My doctor also suggested trying it before i go. He said sometimes a 10mg dose can relax you a little too much.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Diazepam is great for bad times, but take care not to rely on it too much. I take a quarter of a 10 mg pill and it relaxes me enough for a good night's sleep.


----------



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

I tried 5mg yesterday afternoon. I was nicely relaxed though not completely out of it. Hopefully should be enough to get me to cyprus on wednesday


----------



## wildflowers2 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am sure you will do well. Are you planning on taking the days b4 too so as to keep it in your system?I would.GOOD LUCK-


IBS-D guy said:


> I tried 5mg yesterday afternoon. I was nicely relaxed though not completely out of it. Hopefully should be enough to get me to cyprus on wednesday


----------

